# Hospital employed physicians



## alamb93374 (Nov 19, 2008)

Does anyone code for hospital employed physicians?  My question regards the site of service differential.  We split the technical and professional fee between the hospital and the office.  We bill with place of service 22.  Does anyone know if this is correct?  Is this a Medicare requirement?  Any help or leads to help would be appreciated.


----------



## LLovett (Nov 19, 2008)

This sounds correct to me. I work with hospital employed physicians, most are off site in completely free standing offices that they are renting. In that case we bill with place of service 11. This reimburses higher because it includes those types of expenses. If they are located in the hospital and the hospital is seperately billing for those expenses as their facility fee then you would need to use the 22 place of service which has a lesser reimbursement rate. 

Hope this is helpful,

Laura, CPC


----------

